# Archaea Lights & shipping / nano lighting



## Eboeagles (20 Jul 2011)

Right so I have the Archaea LED light fixture 17cm (clamp-on) which I love the look of etc and Im very happy with it in an aesthetic sense, however due to it being on my Dennerle 20l I'm not sure it's enough light - the Dennerle is 30cm deep.










From all the searching I've done I just haven't seen anything that I feel is as good for a nano, obviously an ADA Solar would be my first choice but the price is just ridiculous!!! I really don't want to go for the standard Arcadia ArcPod / Dennerle type clip on. I'm not adverse to an overhead luminaire If anyone knows of a decent one that is no more than 30cm or can suggest anything else...

So back to the point! I'm considering shipping another light from Aqua Forest Aquarium, either the 30cm one of what I already have or one of these:

http://www.adana-usa.com/index.php?main ... cts_id=450

I've mailed them to ask what they suggest, although I'm leaning towards the above (27w power compact).

The shipping on my last unit was $32 doubling the price of my light - If I can share this cost with someone I'll be a happy chappy! So if anyone is interested in anything they sell, let me know and we can talk about combining the shipping. I'm in London, but obviously the UK postage would be pretty minimal.

Phil


----------



## GHNelson (21 Jul 2011)

Hi
I might be stupid but are not the electrical supplies different over the pond in the good ole USA?
Or do leds work differently? As you've guessed I'm no electrician  
hoggie


----------



## GHNelson (21 Jul 2011)

:arrow: http://www.adana-usa.com/index.php?main ... cts_id=494
Just scrolled down the page to the specs....AC.120 to 240 volts.
So that's cleared up.  
hoggie


----------



## Eboeagles (21 Jul 2011)

I use a step down transformer plug as well to be safe...


----------



## GHNelson (21 Jul 2011)

Eboeagles said:
			
		

> I use a step down transformer plug as well to be safe...


Thanks for the reply.
hoggie


----------

